# trane xe 1200 capacitor question



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The cap should not be exposed to the sun/elements and is inside the electrical area. It has a mfd stamp on it's body and may be under the mounting band. Need to remove it to find out. Should look like this.


----------



## sippnwhiskey (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Sir, I dont know why the sun was able to fade it out like that. but it did. I'm only able to make out about the first three letters on the part number. I know its an old G.E. and first three letters/numbers is Z97. Its a round capacitor slides in from the top of the bracket and a screw holds it down. does not have a clamp that mounts it. Everything else faded completely away.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

e-mail and phone trane customer support with the model # and NICELY ask if they can help you. tell them the faded part story. most major companies like them want to keep long term customers so I am sure they may help.

Good Luck


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

What you can do is call Trane or your local Trane supply house and give them the model and serial number of the entire condensing unit, not the cap. They will have all specs for it including fan motor, compressor, cap ratings, etc.

Even if those numbers are faded you can tell 'em it's an old xe 1200 but you might need to know the tonnage of the unit as in size. 

Can you read the model number?


----------



## KAVF (Aug 12, 2009)

On the older Trane units if you look for the paperwork on the back of the condenser unit panels you should (if lucky and not removed) find a parts list that shows all of the parts in it and Trane's part #s for the components in the condenser. If it is there look for the capacitor that goes with your ttp036c100a0.


----------



## sippnwhiskey (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all yall's welcomed insight, I will check with Trane, I did look for paperwork on the backside of the panels.... no luck! maybe Trane can help and tell me which one is the right one. Thanks again Guys.


----------

